# BROWN PRIDE CC N MIDNIGHT VISION 3RD ANNUAL 2013 @ yorba park in Anaheim



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

ALL CLUBS, SOLO RIDAS, CITY'S N COUNTIES R WELCOME. A GOOD WAY TO START THE NEW YEAR GOOD PEOPLE CLEAN CARS. BRING THE WHOLE FAM BAM


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.ocparks.com/yorbapark/

*Yorba Regional Park* 
7600 E. La Palma 
Anaheim, CA 92807 


This is gonna be a bad ass kick back for everyone to come out and relax with the family! Cant wait! Thanks Jimmy and Midnight Vision for making it happen! 

TTT


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

IT WOULDN'T B WITHOUT U GUYS WE JUSS TAG ALONG


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

When??


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

01/01/2013


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Always a good time wth the homies frm BP


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

laylo67 said:


> Always a good time wth the homies frm BP


:thumbsup:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

BUMP TTT


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

whr u at Pumpkin always a good start 2 a new year :thumbsup:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING RAZA!


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

BUMP...


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

x66 :naughty:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

ORALE IT'S GOING TO GET DOWN JIMMY'S LOWRIDER BIKE COMEING OUT THAT DAY


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Tripps said:


> ORALE IT'S GOING TO GET DOWN JIMMY'S LOWRIDER BIKE COMEING OUT THAT DAY


:thumbsup:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

QVO!! Back TTT


----------



## supreme 82 (Jun 1, 2011)

CONTAGIOUS CC will be there. Todo crudo pero gonna get up early....


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

supreme 82 said:


> CONTAGIOUS CC will be there. Todo crudo pero gonna get up early....


Haha thats right! dont trip we got the cure for you! haha 

:thumbsup:
see you there brothers!


----------



## blvdbomba (Apr 12, 2011)

*
TTT 49X'S*


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: X66


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

BUMP 67X'S


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTT once again!


----------



## blvdbomba (Apr 12, 2011)

*​BUMP*


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Bump it!


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTMFT!


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

TTT my lowrider might be at the show if I buy it


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

BUMP......


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Qvo!


----------



## supreme 82 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP FOR THE NEW YEAR


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Qvo!!! Bump TTMFT!!!


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Morning BUMP!


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

What time is going to be at


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

7am perro when the park opens


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Tripps said:


> What time is going to be at


Right whn the hangover is kicking in homie lol


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## Punkin (Dec 4, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## Punkin (Dec 4, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## blvdbomba (Apr 12, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

What happends if it rain hop I does not rain


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Then the ground gets wet...lol jk well hopefully it doesnt but so far it hasnt on new years day.


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Orale were going take the lowriders and hope they don't get wet


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Lets do it


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Orale pues


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Bumpin it


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Xmas bump!


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

almost time....make sure those rides and bikes are cleaned up and lets roll!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Next week baby...


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

ChicanoWayz66 said:


> almost time....make sure those rides and bikes are cleaned up and lets roll!


TTT FOR THE CAR CLUB


----------



## Punkin (Dec 4, 2008)

Simon make sure those cars & bikes are waxed & chrome is polish up, get ready to roll start the new year with a positive difference, what a better way to spend a day with your family & your ride, having a good time at the park from a holiday memory. Thank you hope to see everyone there .


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Punkin said:


> Simon make sure those cars & bikes are waxed & chrome is polish up, get ready to roll start the new year with a positive difference, what a better way to spend a day with your family & your ride, having a good time at the park from a holiday memory. Thank you hope to see everyone there .


Can't wait Punkin always a good time kool as fuck but nice way 2 start the yr


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTMFT Gente!


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks like u guys are gna have a nice turn out!!!! Happy new years to u guys and hope u have a great day


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Punkin said:


> Simon make sure those cars & bikes are waxed & chrome is polish up, get ready to roll start the new year with a positive difference, what a better way to spend a day with your family & your ride, having a good time at the park from a holiday memory. Thank you hope to see everyone there .


TTT


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Looks like u guys are gna have a nice turn out!!!! Happy new years to u guys and hope u have a great day


Gracias same to u bro!


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Had a blast yesterday at the dukes oc car show! Great hosts! Now its time to get ready for new years eve and our picnic! And its time to make some salsas para los tacos!


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

ChicanoWayz66 said:


> Had a blast yesterday at the dukes oc car show! Great hosts! Now its time to get ready for new years eve and our picnic! And its time to make some salsas para los tacos!


make sure its hot ese


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

rolling up with 5 bikes BROWN PRIDE BIKE CLUB AND BROWN PRIDE CAR CLUB TTMFT


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Tripps said:


> make sure its hot ese


Ya sabes perro! You guys missed out last months bbq! There was like 3 different salsas y brabas!


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

ChicanoWayz66 said:


> Ya sabes perro! You guys missed out last months bbq! There was like 3 different salsas y brabas!


we ended up going but we got lost and droops was mad


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Haha well dont get lost this time perro


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

ChicanoWayz66 said:


> Ya sabes perro! You guys missed out last months bbq! There was like 3 different salsas y brabas!


let me just get my permit and 69 and crusie everday


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

ChicanoWayz66 said:


> Haha well dont get lost this time perro


we were walking all around like pendejos ese


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thats right!


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

roll call 
1.BROWN PRIDE 
2.COWBOYS 
3.TWISTED DREAMS
4.JOKERS CHILD
TTMFT


----------



## supreme 82 (Jun 1, 2011)

CONTAGIOUS CC. Ready to roll.


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Tripps said:


> roll call
> 1.BROWN PRIDE
> 2.COWBOYS
> 3.TWISTED DREAMS
> ...


Thats right big dawg! Putting in work!


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

supreme 82 said:


> CONTAGIOUS CC. Ready to roll.


:thumbsup:


----------



## supreme 82 (Jun 1, 2011)

Contagious CC had a great time today. Thanks Brown Pride for the menudo. Good way to start the New Year.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Thee Artistics Bike/Car Club were in the housee


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

<img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=589303&stc=1" attachmentid="589303" alt="" id="vbattach_589303" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=589318&stc=1" attachmentid="589318" alt="" id="vbattach_589318" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=589310&stc=1" attachmentid="589310" alt="" id="vbattach_589310" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=589312&stc=1" attachmentid="589312" alt="" id="vbattach_589312" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=589316&stc=1" attachmentid="589316" alt="" id="vbattach_589316" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=589320&stc=1" attachmentid="589320" alt="" id="vbattach_589320" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=589323&stc=1" attachmentid="589323" alt="" id="vbattach_589323" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=589304&stc=1" attachmentid="589304" alt="" id="vbattach_589304" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=589325&stc=1" attachmentid="589325" alt="" id="vbattach_589325" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=589327&stc=1" attachmentid="589327" alt="" id="vbattach_589327" class="previewthumb">


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice pics perros! U guys are looking good and strong! Keep it up!
Gracias!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

some pics i took


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Bad ass!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

one more pic


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

SOUTHERN ROYALTY HAD A GOOD TIME !! GRACIAS BROWN PRIDE !!!


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks to u guys for ur support and ur presence!


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

and the lowrider bikes were they at


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

U didnt take any pics? U were too busy looking for hynas! Haha


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

I did but Edwin took all the pics and you know what's up ese


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Haha yea he lagged it this time on getting the pics bck to us


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Tripps said:


> I did but Edwin took all the pics and you know what's up ese


Some1 is getting FINE $$$$$ big time lol


----------



## Punkin (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice those are some bad ass pics get down Midnight Vision GRACIAS for yor support :thumbsup:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

laylo67 said:


> Some1 is getting FINE $$$$$ big time lol


Haha


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Am going to upload some


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Orale!


----------

